# SVN Server einrichten



## jf (17. Feb 2011)

Hallo, muss bei der Einrichtung eines SVN-Servers etwas beachtet werden?
Wichtig dabei ist, dass auch von außerhalb des eigenen Netzwerkes auf die Repositories zugegriffen werden soll. - Müssen hierzu irgendwelche Ports freigegeben werden?


----------



## Wildcard (17. Feb 2011)

In Kombination mit einem Apache ist zum Beispiel http(s) möglich.


----------



## kama (18. Feb 2011)

Hallo,

wenn mit "außerhalb des eigenen Netzwerkes", das Internet gemeint ist kommt meiner Meinung nach nur https in Frage...wichtig ist auch die Berechtigungen....Die Frage ist in einem solchen Falle auch, ob man nicht vorhandene Dienste als cvsdude, sourceforge etc. nutzt oder dann doch eventuell auf github wechselt...

Auch zu bedenken bei einem SVN Server ist das Back des SVN Servers selbst (Repositories) und eventuelle Ausfallszenarien..

Gruß
Karl Heinz Marbaise


----------



## homer65 (24. Feb 2011)

jf hat gesagt.:


> Hallo, muss bei der Einrichtung eines SVN-Servers etwas beachtet werden?
> Wichtig dabei ist, dass auch von außerhalb des eigenen Netzwerkes auf die Repositories zugegriffen werden soll. - Müssen hierzu irgendwelche Ports freigegeben werden?



Der Standard Port für SVN ist 3690.


----------



## kama (25. Feb 2011)

Hallo,


homer65 hat gesagt.:


> Der Standard Port für SVN ist 3690.


Gilt aber nur wenn der Zugriff über svn:// geht ...
Gruß
Karl Heinz Marbaise


----------

